# Toxic translation: A Twelve-Step Program for Self-Injuring Translators



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2010)

http://provenwrite.wordpress.com/about/twelve-step-program-for-self-injuring-translators/
Διαβάζεται μονορούφι. Ξεχώρισα την εξής παράγραφο:
Stop using the internet until you learn how. The “freedictionary” is not a professional resource and Wordreference.com and Yahoo! Answers are not forums where you can consult with reliable and knowledgeable colleagues. *About half the answers on ProZ.com’s KudoZ boards are wrong. *Wiki is often worth the paper it’s printed on. Google is not your friend. Go search for the phrase “their is” or “its a question” and see how many hits you get (2,160,000 and 50,500,000, respectively). Then we can talk about how internet searches can be so helpful in confirming correct usage. (Gosh! Translation turns out to be tougher than you thought, huh?)​


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2010)

Αυτά βεβαίως ισχύουν για τα πάντα στο ιντερνέτ. Και δυστυχώς ακόμα λίγοι ξέρουν ή ενδιαφέρονται να διασταυρώνουν πληροφορίες.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2010)

Το περιεχόμενο του συνδέσμου που έβαλα είναι άλλο, μιλάει για τους μεταφραστές που δημιουργούν την κατάσταση των τρισάθλιων αμοιβών σε όλον τον κλάδο των μεταφραστών επειδή δέχονται να δουλεύουν για ψίχουλα. Αλλά υπογράμμισα την άποψη του Αμερικανού συναδέλφου για το Προζ, που συμπίπτει με την προσωπική μου άποψη.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2010)

Πολύ καλό, Αλεξάνδρα, και εγώ ξεχώρισα αυτό:

4. If you are truly living on Kibbles ‘n Bits, cannot pay the rent, or are slipping your child thinly diluted Elmer’s glue because it’s cheaper than milk, you have an excellent excuse to accept offensive working conditions and insulting wages. _Temporarily_. While you look for a job that pays you a living wage and doesn’t screw your colleagues who depend on translation for their livelihood. Otherwise, you don’t have an excuse. Not everything in life is black and white, but this is. Meanwhile, if you are not truly in need, stop using that pretext to justify your participation in the destruction of the profession. It might happen to any of us to find the wolf at the door, but he isn’t at everyone’s door all the time. *Don’t use the real misery of others to disguise the fact that you couldn’t locate your self-respect with a Sherpa guide and GPS.*​


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2010)

Μήπως δεν είναι απόλυτα αληθινό και το επόμενο;
5. Conversely, if your parents are still paying your rent and buying your groceries, your husband is the CEO of Halliburton or the President of Mediaset, or you’re a trust-fund baby who just “loves languages,” do some good for the profession and your immortal soul and start translating for free. There are dozens, if not hundreds, of worthy non-profit organizations who could use your help. In the meantime, some of us are trying to earn a living here. *Your “pin-money” rates are killing translators who depend on translation as their sole source of income.*​


----------

